# idk WTF to title this



## bones32 (May 15, 2019)

So the past year I've been off the road through my anchor in the sea so to speak. I feel as if a peace of me is fading and tried to hop out a few times and every attempts have been a bust. My gear stays packed at all times. I've been traveling since I was roughly 16 I'm 33 now. I've thought and done my homework for my next trip that is supposed to start tomorrow from upstate New York to where ever the path leads me. This past year off the road has been me getting a job at a grocery store and comfoming to a industrial sense of a comical social standard with a crust punk twist that I've had since I was a kid. The reputition of everyday living is taking effect on my sense of freedom it drives me insane. Right now I can hear the train passing past this apartment the whistle blowing and the vibrations from the tracks. Knowing that train is going way to gast to catch on the fly and the rainfall from the past week soaked to the soul. I have no idea if this post belongs in this thread but I didn't know anywhere else to speak on this. Plus I really needed to get it off my chest. I'm not ready to kill off Columbus this nomad is going insane. Thanks for listening or whatever.


----------



## roughdraft (May 15, 2019)

your thread is in the right subforum

i feel ya man

good luck with whatever you do to find some happiness


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 15, 2019)

I feel ya brother, don't worry life will come around. KEEP ON TRUCKIN'


----------



## bones32 (May 15, 2019)

Thanks man. I'm happy just having a hard time adjusting maybe. Fuck if I know. I don't know if this was the place I needed to toss the anchor in or not. the quality of my life is what I make it. Maybe its more the sense of freedom I miss and living this close to the tracks feeds the thought I can leave at anytime. I went on a short trip last summer to DC cought out on the fly to Jersey through PA. It was a great trip.it was short lived. Thinking it's time to hit the road on a more permanent basis like I used to do at a younger age because I don't feel like the "settle down" life is for me.


----------



## bones32 (May 15, 2019)

That's fucking epic titles I was going to use itchy feet but didn't want to quote Chad Fontaine song lol


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (May 16, 2019)

*Bones 32, don't frustrate yourself, get out and do it! I know how you feel. I'm hitting the road for short term in a couple of weeks just to get the hell out of here! Good Luck!*


----------

